# Lisening to classical music while your high?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ockay tell us crispy anecdote, i want ex hippy talking about there experience trought marijuana ,lsd, mushroom...and needless to says i dont wont people Under adult age to read this post and im not some drug advocate stating we should all take drug and everything should be legal or me wearing a t-shirt whit a marijuana leaf nope you wont see this*.

But i do smoke some weed sometime only whit friend when i have guest and we lisen to classical i might smoke alone but it not as fun.But the purpose of this intervention of this post is to answer the eternal question is music better stone, well this is case by case really...

Dont do drugs while lisening to Messiaen because his music kinda spooky well to me it is, i would not recommended lisening to it on lsd either.But let's focus on marijuana for a second, i did notice more harmony and subtil melody i did not heard on my first lisen of Lassus Prophetiae sybillarum, so yes sometime weed help you ear music in detail, my theory is it slow the brain and open receptors in your brain... so you lisen to music better...

But this said i would ain't says lsd sutch mescaline help you hear better has it distorted the actual music into decay most of the time, all does i would like to do shroom while lisening to various stuff like Gesualdo madrigal 6 or george crumbs makrokosmos, it most be quite something.

Anectdote , this is not weed but absinth, i did a trip once i did lisen to every Gesualdo madrigals during one night until late in the morning, absinth has thuyone it's what give a ''special buzz''
to this liquor, and i felt ''space'' in orbit, like i were catapult in Gesualdo's time in rural italy of renaissance it felt odd, because eventually when you do sutch marathon you get into Gesualdo head
you become the subect of an experiment, the music ,especially vocal music or lute in heavy dose alienated you in a good way.You stop thinking about your problem or that you had bad day or days or weeks, you forgot your worries for the time of the lisen, you feel confortably numb by the magic of music.

Ockay so my question is the following did some of you did experiment whit drugs hallucinogenic
not just for fun but for scientific academic study like a musicologists.What type of music you would lisen high and what type of music you preffer sober( i.e i preffer grieg music and satie music sober since there music sound eerie whiteout drugs maybe) these were exemple.

But i Wonder if you took shroom or lsd while lisening to a classical composer , who was it, what was the work and how does the experience work out...

I wont touch stimulant like cocaine to lisen to classical since stimulant are not a drug you use to help you here new things it dosen do anything to the music, worst it make you aggitated it's a party drug of recreation not for lisening to music.

Let's talk about pain killers, well im not a drug head on pills but once i had an accident and had 3 type of pain killer and would lisen to russian composer like mussorgsky and i heard the music better.But this said these were prescription pills from the doc i would not take heroin i hate needles.

Some music is a drug itself or act has one lisen to Scelsi music lke natura rennovatur your brain allready feel kinda on drugs, so needless to says you dont need anything whit it.

Than i would like to says i respect straight edge people who dont drink or do drugs and people against drugs and would be mad if my nephew would take drug before he is a responsable adult or late teen.

I started smoking weed at 18 yrs old ,drinking slighty before i would steal beer from my pops something and get hell afterward...

Yep that about it , i did a post on classical composer on drugs now im doeing another one on your personnal experience whit recreative hallucigenic drugs and the door of perceptions you open while lisening to classical music.Any scientific here on TC like Timothy leary did experience serieous experience on classical music lisening while high tell us your anecdote did you heard anything you did not notice before in the background or something hit you ?

Im hoping people will like this trend, i want to hear personnal experience, not from author but from ordinary people and serieous people...

:tiphat: easy ryder lol


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Heh, Heh! You're too much, man! I don't get high anymore for several decades. Just a buzz from a couple of drinks. But some of the music I'm listening to is way out there, so I don't need any drugs!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

starthrower i understand you point of view and the point of view of people who dont hemp or casually drink too dont worrie man i plan on quitting smoking someday maybe this year since it's wasted money and smoking is still bad no mather what you smoke, maybe this post was ''extreme'' a bit, so i would like to point out take this post whit caution , drugs are bads alcohol is bad, and the food high incolesterol and delicious italian ''charcuterie'' like sausage is real bad it will kill you just like cheeze im dead serious im on a diet.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Ouzo while listening to Theodorakis. :cheers:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've never done anything "worse" than weed, and when I've smoked, it's always been with friends, chilling at someone's place and watching TV. So, no, I've never listened to classical music high. And I'm not sure I'd want to, unless I put on some music that I wouldn't need to pay much attention to for me to enjoy it. Maybe Bach? Eh.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

To not listen to classical music on THC (at least once) is to miss out on one of the greatest experiences in life. If THC is used correctly it has the power to greatly enhance any piece of music; one can all-the-more-easily follow the subtleties of a complex piece of music. One has never understood sound better. (I hope I don't get banned from this forum. I wanted to bring this up but thought it might be against the rules: _please don't ban me moderators_).

Let me explain: so powerful is the effect of music on THC that one can get addicted to THC if one loves music, not because of THC, but because of how pleasurable classical music sounds on THC. It is for the love of music that one wants to continue taking THC! I promise that Beethoven has never sounded better. [_Please don't ban me, just warn me and delete my post if it's out of line. I will correct my mistake._] All I'm doing is telling the truth here. It really is a wonderful experience.


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

Dopamine is it. When music is so good that you feel it in your spine, it releases dopamine.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I can say with total confidence that using recreational drugs while listening to classical music is a positive experience for some people. As for me, I come from a generation where you keep this business to yourself, so I will.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Say NO to drugs, kids.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

indeed drug or for responsible adult, whit a strong serious mind and people that have disciple, if it's unable you to fonction normally if it make you retarded if you or afflicted whit mental disorder has schizoprenia avoid at all cost, drugs are not for everyone, bad trip or not fun, i personnaly am against strong drug like cocaine and heroin, i would feel bad if a kid started using them because of me, so once again caution and like you says kids stay away from drugs i mean it, there is a time for everything and if it happen at university years than dont scrap your future for drugs.Wait until you have a confy situation a job a good house or place to live ect...and dont abuse otherwise you will melt your brains cells and jeopardized your future and become a bum.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

How much reefer do you have to smoke before you start perceiving anecdotes to be "crispy"?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I do not believe any person lacking a strong sense of self should ever take drugs, this would especially apply to young adults. Also, to further add to what I said, if THC is taken too much it has the potential to take away from music. I believe THC in moderation, taken by an adult, is a splendid compliment to classical music.

*deprofundis* your last post was hilarious, written like a true stoner.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

GreenManba i know i would received negative response to this post, but crispy anecdote is an expression


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> indeed drug or for responsible adult, whit a strong serious mind and people that have disciple, if it's unable you to fonction normally if it make you retarded if you or afflicted whit mental disorder has schizoprenia avoid at all cost, drugs are not for everyone, bad trip or not fun, i personnaly am against strong drug like cocaine and heroin, i would feel bad if a kid started using them because of me, so once again caution and like you says kids stay away from drugs i mean it, there is a time for everything and if it happen at university years than dont scrap your future for drugs.Wait until you have a confy situation a job a good house or place to live ect...and dont abuse otherwise you will melt your brains cells and jeopardized your future and become a bum.


This is the best post of all time!!! I haven't laughed this hard since my late uncle told me the leprechaun joke, literally tears running down. You are truly an awesome free spirit *deprofundis*, forget about what everyone else thinks just be yourself.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassic said:


> I haven't laughed this hard since my late uncle told me the leprechaun joke, literally tears running down.


If that's the leprechaun joke I'm thinking of, it's truly hilarious. But it couldn't be repeated here in a thousand years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I once listened to classical music through my iPod when I was on the observation deck of the Empire State Building.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Ouzo while listening to Theodorakis. :cheers:


Nothing going to beat this :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. I recently had a mind-boggling experience on it. I had 2 glasses of wine, a few hits of Colorado's finest, and followed that up with Beethoven's Grosse Fuge. I had just got through reading an in-depth article about the premiere of that piece and the shocked reaction it was met with. Anyhow, words can't describe how amazing this was. I truly felt with every fiber of my being that I was sitting there in the audience at the premiere of the piece and I was able to hear this astounding new thing as if for the first time ever. And I felt like I was literally entering the minds of these stunned audience members and feeling the feelings they felt almost 200 years ago. Anyway, there's my story. I know it sounds crazy, but that's because it was. Just a totally surreal highlight moment of my life.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I recently just quit almost a year ago but I used to partake in some THC and really enjoyed listening to string quartets of Beethoven and Shostakovich whilst being baked. Therefore I don't begrudge anyone who does. However I will add I'm glad I found the will not to need that stuff anymore.

P.S- If anyone who knows the leprechaun joke I'd love a private message with it in my mailbox.. Klassic or KenOC... I could determine if it's the same joke for you..


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I was looking around for studies about how marijuana affects perception of music and couldn't find any. Maybe not surprising given that it's been illegal for so long.

Subjectively I would say the main effect is to stretch out time, so you can process more detail; but there is a trade-off, in that you are less able to follow large-scale structure (at least I am).

There is also the generalized effect of making everything more beautiful.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I am one of the few of my generation never to have ingested illicit substances, so I can't say. But I will say that I can't have a drink with dinner before a concert because it attenuates my hearing.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Back in college - way back in college - I was a fairly new convert to classical. I remember a particular evening of indulgence - good stuff too - and Klemperer conducting Beethoven's Fifth. When the triumphant last movement started, I broke into laughter. I couldn't believe anyone in the world could be so self-confident, such a colossus.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Back in college - way back in college - I was a fairly new convert to classical. I remember a particular evening of indulgence - good stuff too - and Klemperer conducting Beethoven's Fifth. When the triumphant last movement started, I broke into laughter. I couldn't believe anyone in the world could be so self-confident, such a colossus.


The is an example of you being controlled by the substance as opposed to you controlling the substance. People like you should never ingest THC.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Wait where do you draw that conclusion from klassic? There are all kinds of trips and also varying levels of experience and motivations with perception in the altered state.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> Wait where do you draw that conclusion from klassic? There are all kinds of trips and also varying levels of experience and motivations with perception in the altered state.


All depends... is there such a thing as using a substance to your advantage as opposed to a substance getting an advantage over you?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I personally think there is, as well as a grey area in between. What I was confused about is how you drew a conclusion about jgreenwood being a type of person who is inevitably controlled by a substance, based on the minimal and what I would call harmless and diverting story he just shared.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey deprofundis don't tell everyone about Scelsi.

Serious message: don't drink bad beer.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> I personally think there is, as well as a grey area in between. What I was confused about is how you drew a conclusion about jgreenwood being a type of person who is inevitably controlled by a substance, based on the minimal and what I would call harmless and diverting story he just shared.


Well... if THC makes him laugh at the 5th Symphony, then clearly the man is intoxicated (and not in an advantageous kind of way).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

He did say it was potent stuff. Sometimes when I have overdone it, I find there is a bit of a struggle between dark and light, and humor helps me distance myself from those things, and keep it light. Not sure how it worked for him.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Eucalyptus leaves work well for me, the Oil is good too. 

Does wonders for Wagner.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

The dentist gave me a prescription for oxycodone once. But strangely I don't remember if I listened to music that month, which I'm pretty sure I did, so it must have not been that special.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess if you are going to get high, better that you listen to classical music (or reruns of The Beverly Hillbillies might be more fun) than to do something that may require a good attention span like driving a car. As for me, I'll take my classical music straight as everything else. I only get high off of coffee and/or chocolate.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Boldertism said:


> The dentist gave me a prescription for oxycodone once. But strangely I don't remember if I listened to music that month, which I'm pretty sure I did, so it must have not been that special.


I've been popping those things steadily for the past two weeks to ease my pinched nerve pain. They do give me a bit of a buzz. And they don't upset my stomach like Ibuprofen.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

During a couple years of a dubiously spent youth I did considerable empirical research in this area.  Of an evening, my friends and I would often gather when someone's parent's were out to alter ourselves with hallucinogens and listen to (or play) music. By and large, our musical tastes ran toward progressive rock, some not so progressive rock, and jazz. But one set of parental units had a really good classical collection, and it was not unusual for someone to say. "Let's try some … Scriabin?" Or Sibelius. Or Beethoven. Now at that time, when I thought of listening to Beethoven, there seemed to be a whole set of preconceptions and expectations that somehow got in the way of the experience. I heard the music as though it was in a different language, as if there was some interference between it and me. It was as if I was watching myself listening to it but not altogether there, seeing myself struggling with thoughts about the different instruments and other technical matters — distracted and bewildered by all of the art and artifice. After a bit of hashish, however, suddenly all of that extraneous nonsense was gone and I was confronted with music as a living, breathing organism. I didn't think about it, I breathed with it and let it take over and drown out any other concerns. That ability to strip away context, to make strange, to start over without baggage, helped me make classical music mine in a way it hadn't been since early childhood. (By the way, I gave up drugs completely at age sixteen, having come to the decision to do so while on the best acid trip of my life.)

Was it better to listen to music in an altered state? Was there something more conducive to aesthetic appreciation in a THC high? I think those are probably the wrong questions. Sometimes having a different perspective is valuable and educational, regardless of how it comes about. Perhaps it wasn't anything about the actual state of being high, but just the fact of being able to step outside oneself temporarily and see things in a new light.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I've been popping those things steadily for the past two weeks to ease my pinched nerve pain. They do give me a bit of a buzz. And they don't upset my stomach like Ibuprofen.


They made me feel extremely happy and made my chest tingle with warmth, it was my first time taking a narcotic.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've listened to classical music while high before and I found there were upsides and downsides. 

The upsides were that I felt like it was easier to hear all the tiny details and nuances in the music than before. While you're high it's much easier and feels more natural to follow each line in the music independently. Also, I've had experiences while I'm high listening to music where the expression in the music sounded very exaggerated, in a good way. Music that is dark feels extra dark, music that is happy feels extra happy and so on. It can also be easier to keep your mind on the music for longer amounts of time, although it kind of depends. Sometimes being high lets me focus on music easier but sometimes my mind is racing with so many thoughts that it's hard to concentrate on anything. 

The downsides were I found that it was harder to follow the horizontal narrative of the piece. It was hard to remember themes for when they came back. It was harder to perceive the coherence of the piece as a whole. That's what I found.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't need drugs to be high.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I don't need drugs to be high.


​


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My experience mirrors what others have been saying, particularly with the different time sense allowing you to be closer to the moment and more intimate with all the immediate happenings, and with the downside of not feeling like I grasp the architecture of the piece. But I find that knowledge and feeling in the moment considerably more valuable than grasping the gestalt percent, if I had to pick one over the other. It is for this reason that I really wish I could meditate more deeply and effectively, because I would feel so empowered if I could experience this penetration of the moment more readily without THC. I have tried and will keep trying. 

The absence of the gestalt but with a deeper perception of the moment is to feel lost but engaged. The reverse is to feel secure with a sense of knowledge but not really feeling the impact. Give me the former any day, like I said. Repeat listenings with careful timing can grant you both and that is the best.

One more thing I might add, is that ordinarily with a piece by say, Tchaikovsky or another with an extremely memorable or exciting part, it is so easy to get caught up in waiting for these highlights. The right kind of high, or the right state of mind independent of a substance, will remove this inhibition of perception and enjoyment. I have noticed many new things about pieces I thought I knew too well, with this state of mind enabled.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Last year I flew to Italy, and during the flight, I listened to Bellini's Norma. All this at 27,000 feet up.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You could have been even higher if you'd popped an edible then as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Long-haul flight makes you do strange things .

http://www.independenttraveler.com/travel-tips/travelers-ed/10-ways-to-survive-a-long-haul-flight


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have a convenient ability to sleep through half the flight or more, and read for the remainder.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I have a convenient ability to sleep through half the flight or more, and read for the remainder.


Whatever keeps you high. For me, it's simply air buoyancy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Whatever gets you high.


Or sleepy whatever floats your boat / air plane:lol:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Pugg said:


> Nothing going to beat this :cheers:


Vecchia Romagna and Respighi!


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> My experience mirrors what others have been saying, particularly with the different time sense allowing you to be closer to the moment and more intimate with all the immediate happenings, and with the downside of not feeling like I grasp the architecture of the piece. But I find that knowledge and feeling in the moment considerably more valuable than grasping the gestalt percent, if I had to pick one over the other. It is for this reason that I really wish I could meditate more deeply and effectively, because I would feel so empowered if I could experience this penetration of the moment more readily without THC. I have tried and will keep trying.
> 
> The absence of the gestalt but with a deeper perception of the moment is to feel lost but engaged. The reverse is to feel secure with a sense of knowledge but not really feeling the impact. Give me the former any day, like I said. Repeat listenings with careful timing can grant you both and that is the best.
> 
> One more thing I might add, is that ordinarily with a piece by say, Tchaikovsky or another with an extremely memorable or exciting part, it is so easy to get caught up in waiting for these highlights. The right kind of high, or the right state of mind independent of a substance, will remove this inhibition of perception and enjoyment. I have noticed many new things about pieces I thought I knew too well, with this state of mind enabled.


This correlates with my experience as well. Well said, clavicorder. And yes! I listen high all the time, you bet! I love my Beethoven, and I love it high as well. (Oh, and BTW I *do* meditate clavi, and it does help in developing a habit of a clear, settled mind.)

I do feel that it enables me to hear things that otherwise I would not hear, because the analytical part of my mind is less engaged, and the sensory part of my mind is more engaged. I feel that smoking marijuana (or eating edibles) seems to enable me to "catch" the feeling of the piece more easily, more instinctually, partially because it does seem to highlight the SOUND, the raw SOUND of the instruments, and I am thinking less about whatever.... I was listening last night to LvB Piano Sonata #25, Op. 79 and it was AWESOME!

A high-end sound system is really helpful.

- Bill


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I've been popping those things steadily for the past two weeks to ease my pinched nerve pain. They do give me a bit of a buzz. And they don't upset my stomach like Ibuprofen.


They are said to be very addictive. Caution is advised.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Yes. I recently had a mind-boggling experience on it. I had 2 glasses of wine, a few hits of Colorado's finest, and followed that up with Beethoven's Grosse Fuge. I had just got through reading an in-depth article about the premiere of that piece and the shocked reaction it was met with. Anyhow, words can't describe how amazing this was. I truly felt with every fiber of my being that I was sitting there in the audience at the premiere of the piece and I was able to hear this astounding new thing as if for the first time ever. And I felt like I was literally entering the minds of these stunned audience members and feeling the feelings they felt almost 200 years ago. Anyway, there's my story. I know it sounds crazy, but that's because it was. Just a totally surreal highlight moment of my life.


WOW THAT sounds WONDERFUL. I can't *WAIT* to get on to the Grosse Fuge in this way. Right now I am doing the Piano Sonatas, but at some point I'll probably transition to the string quartets. Thanks for this suggestion!

- Bill


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Klassic said:


> The is an example of you being controlled by the substance as opposed to you controlling the substance. People like you should never ingest THC.


Oh, bull. I have often grabbed a sense of LvB as a colossus, sort of a sense of "who does he think he *IS*" that is making this incredible music>!? I often have that sense with Beethoven, stoned or not. As if he is shocking the audience with a motif that says "LISTEN to me! No, *REALLY LISTEN* !!!"

- Bill


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

BillT said:


> ...smoking marijuana (or eating edibles) seems to enable me to "catch" the feeling of the piece more easily...


So far as I can tell this is spot on. It certainly enhances it. And what can be bad about this, MORE of the effect of Beethoven! Who doesn't want Beethoven in amplified effect?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

BillT said:


> Oh, bull. I have often grabbed a sense of LvB as a colossus, sort of a sense of "who does he think he *IS*" that is making this incredible music>!? I often have that sense with Beethoven, stoned or not. As if he is shocking the audience with a motif that says "LISTEN to me! No, *REALLY LISTEN* !!!"


In this context I retract my statement. My original criticism was really leveled against a person who is so intoxicated that they merely burst into laughter when they hear Beethoven. I could go on and explain this is depth, but it would be a waste of my time. In the context which you speak (_which may have very well been the context intended by the original poster_) one is still listening to Beethoven, one is still following the music. I am talking about people who get so loaded that existence itself becomes a jest. I am not claiming there is never a time for this, but one needs to admit; this is what it means to be controlled by a substance as opposed to using the substance to your advantage. One is a use to escape from life, while the other is a use to enhance life.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Klassic said:


> In this context I retract my statement. My original criticism was really leveled against a person who is so intoxicated that they merely burst into laughter when they hear Beethoven. I could go on and explain this is depth, but it would be a waste of my time. In the context which you speak (_which may have very well been the context intended by the original poster_) one is still listening to Beethoven, one is still following the music. I am talking about people who get so loaded that existence itself becomes a jest. I am not claiming there is never a time for this, but one needs to admit; this is what it means to be controlled by a substance as opposed to using the substance to your advantage. One is a use to escape from life, while the other is a use to enhance life.


Makes sense. Thanks for that clarification.

- Bill


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes when I suffer from constipation, I take a shot of prune juice while I listen to Wagner


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Sometimes when I suffer from constipation, I take a shot of prune juice while I listen to Wagner


Yeah, that's exactly what works for me!

- Bill


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A recipe for science fiction buffs, after one hit of good bud: Contemplate alternate universes, shifting through them until you get to one that has very little in common with ours - where it is difficult for our senses to comprehend what is going on there. Take another hit. Listen to Bartók's CfO. Imagine that he is taking you on a tour of AUs. increasingly strange, until in the center movement you are in that distant one. Let the remaining movements bring you back... most of the way.

Boulez's recording with the NYPO was my vehicle. If you find you need more help than that, Fricsay and the RAI can provide it.

And hey, if you can't catch the ride, maybe you should stick to beer.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your timeless wisdom of the hills on all things Ukko. I have yet to combine my very spaced apart and in essence, moderate use of weed with other areas of interest in my life. Classical music got it first, but I am yearning to trip over novel out of this world notions and imaginings at some point. I will try your recipe when I get the chance.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Ukko said:


> A recipe for science fiction buffs, after one hit of good bud: Contemplate alternate universes, shifting through them until you get to one that has very little in common with ours - where it is difficult for our senses to comprehend what is going on there. Take another hit. Listen to Bartók's CfO. Imagine that he is taking you on a tour of AUs. increasingly strange, until in the center movement you are in that distant one. Let the remaining movements bring you back... most of the way.


I have yet to listen to Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I have the Legendary Recording (I think from Decca). What you really speak to is the power of Bartok's music. This simply wouldn't work with Mozart.

I have a _high_ recommendation in this regard (no pun intended). Schnittke Concerto for Piano and Strings... don't pull away, force yourself to make it through the whole thing, terror, comedy, just pure energetic awesomeness.


----------

